# Summer Lake Techniques



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've spent most years fly fishing rivers but seem to be enjoying time on my pontoon on lakes more and more. Sadly, my lake game seems to be proving less than effective now that local lakes have finished their seasonal turnover. 

Any recommendations for a fly fisherman hitting up trout at places like Panguitch? I've had good luck in the past on smaller waters like Paragonah, Boulders or lakes in the Tushars. I have started carrying a standard rod and tossing lures like kastmasters. Had luck with those for a month or so but even that action seems to be slowing down. 

Thoughts/advice? Might try warm water fishing for the first time in decades but I'm fairly addicted to trout if I'm honest.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

As the summer progresses and water gets warmer the trout will go deep. Without a boat you need to start fishing deeper off of steeper banks with floating bait off the bottom or with a boat try a down rigger. Also as the water warms up the fish seem to only bite early in the morning and after sunset.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have had my best luck fly fishing in the summer by fishing at night when it is so dark you can't see your hand in front of your face. 

Other than that I have had no problems picking up trout off of the banks of most reservoirs with a fly and a bubble.

They don't go as deep a some people think. There are thousands of bank fishermen and women that do quite well right off of the bank.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fishing early and late will bring them into more shallow water on the larger lakes. Otherwise, you'll find people in boats and pontoons that can access the deeper water will generally have more success in the heat of the day. 

Deep nymphing under a slip indicator and 15, 20, 25...etc feet of leader can be a deadly way to catch fish all summer long. Chironomid fishing this way is a good way to catch fish.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx, folks. Trying my best to learn some new tricks. I should clarify, at the moment I only have a single man inflatable pontoon and also a float tube. Hoping to eventually get some deep cell marine batteries for my raft (inherited a strong trolling motor) but that doesn't look like it will happen this year.



Critter said:


> I have had my best luck fly fishing in the summer by fishing at night when it is so dark you can't see your hand in front of your face.


That's when I normally do best as well, Critter. More often then not I'm the last person on the lake. Dusk to plain dark is my go to most seasons but the last few trips it's been shutdown completely. I'm hoping it was a fluke as I'm not use to getting completely skunked &#129322;. I'll blame it on the wind this last time.



Vanilla said:


> Fishing early and late will bring them into more shallow water on the larger lakes. Otherwise, you'll find people in boats and pontoons that can access the deeper water will generally have more success in the heat of the day.
> 
> Deep nymphing under a slip indicator and 15, 20, 25...etc feet of leader can be a deadly way to catch fish all summer long. Chironomid fishing this way is a good way to catch fish.


Thx, Vanilla. I've definitely found early or late is key. Never have much luck mid-day.

My first response was Holy Crap that is a lot leader. But now I'm sucked down the rabbit hole that is Google figuring out how to tie my own leader. An entirely new world. I've adapted my fly fishing over the years to suit lakes but never quite gotten a rig to go deep enough. Now I have a better idea. Thx for the nudge.

What type of slip indicator do you use for those depths?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This style right here is what I've used. They are cheap and effective for what you'd be doing.

https://www.caddisflyshop.com/slandstinro.html


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Search slip rig indicator on YouTube. That’s a great Stillwater technique.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx, found them locally. Hopefully give a deeper rig setup with homemade leader next week.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

What type of sinking line do you have? It's pretty hard to get skunked on maribou leeches in various colors (yellow, brown, black, green, kelley green, purple, pea**** and black tail) mohair, simi seal, pine squirrel leech, etc. You have to sink it a bit deeper, but I've caught a lot of fish in the heat just fished a bit deeper. Don't be afraid of San Juan worms, they've done very well for me in certain situations.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Had luck with a modified tapered leader going down to 15-18' at Enterprise. Not super fast action but consistent with healthy rainbows that fought like crazy. Those slip indicators help a ton. 

No homemade leaders yet nor do I have sinking line. Have the material for the leaders, just didn't have time before heading out camping with my wife. Debating buying some sinking line. Stuff is just so expensive now for name brand line (and most people I had talked to before now just recommended adapting floating line if you can only afford one setup). 

That said, I'm going to try a monoline setup for deep water nymphing that completely bypasses fly line. Supposedly works great but only time will tell.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry -- keep it simple.
With that being said, you *must* invest in a sinking line. That alone is the biggest hindrance to your lake fishing success.

We fish Minersville all summer long - and it get's hot. Sometimes we have to fish slower (ie: let the line sink deeper). We almost always use buggers. There are times in the summer when we have to allow our fly lines to get deep, then strip slowly back up. At times (*Harpring*) it is as if we are fishing directly below our pontoon.

Then there are those days that the wind doesn't blow, and those trout are cruising around just sub-surface sipping stuff off the top. That's when we just drift, casting and stripping those same buggers sub-surface.

Rio has a type 3 full sink that isn't too bad on the price. It would work for most of your stillwater needs. I'd maybe try to find something with a little faster sink rate if possible, but prices start to go up. That $40 Rio line would work fine for Enterprise, Newcastle, Minersville, Panguitch, Otter Creek.....

https://www.cabelas.com/product/fis...ly-line-main-stream-type/2075210.uts?slotId=0

https://www.cabelas.com/product/SCIENTIFIC-ANGLERS-WET-CELL-TYPE-IV/2145907.uts


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I could definitely see having a dedicated streamer rod with sinking line. Just never had the need in the past. Right now its a $$ issue. The little fun money I have goes to maintaining current gear (hence building my own leaders; already needed, adaptable and noticeably cheaper). All excess money is being stashed for a better shotgun for my growing interest in upland game. 

For now I have to make do with a universal line setup that I can switch techniques on. Its limitations are showing but you fish with what you have. Until now 90% of my fly fishing was done in rather shallow waters so a floating line served well enough for both dry flies and nymphing. Never had a problem catching trout in lakes off a dry/dropper or double nymph setup by just extending tippet until this year.

But a sinking line for slinging and stripping in wooly buggers is now high on the list. That would definitely help me learn to use streamers more effectively.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Might happen sooner now that google knows I've searched for sinking line info. Those targeted ads wear you down over time


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Sinking line will change your life on stillwater. PBH hit the nail on the head. The warmer it gets the deeper and slower you need to fish. As the sun leaves the water then you can fish shallower, especially at Panguitch. This year for me, zonkers and big streamers on a type 3 allowed to sink for 45 seconds have done well at Panguitch. Keep your floating line handy and at sunset switch over and throw a bead head prince nymph with a zebra dropper.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I understand the advice to go type III with him talking about getting deep, but if I were to only buy one sinking line for stillwater fishing, it would be an intermediate line. 

Depending on the reel you have, you could get an extra spool lined with a sinking line for not too bad of price. I get the money part. I spent a lot of years being constrained on what to buy due to being able to afford it or not. I wish I could say money is not a concern anymore, but it certainly is. I invest a lot more into gear now than I did many years ago though. The good thing is if you buy smart, you can find deals on quality gear that lasts a long, long time. My Ross CLA is going on 16 years now. It wasn’t super expensive at the time, and has been very reliable for me. My Z-Axis was purchased 50% off when they were on closeout. I pulled out my old GL3 I bought 25+ years ago late last year for a little ride. Still a great rod! 

It’s unfortunate Lamson quit making the Konic. That might have been the best deal on a reel on the planet.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

neverdrawn said:


> Sinking line will change your life on stillwater. PBH hit the nail on the head. The warmer it gets the deeper and slower you need to fish. As the sun leaves the water then you can fish shallower, especially at Panguitch. This year for me, zonkers and big streamers on a type 3 allowed to sink for 45 seconds have done well at Panguitch. Keep your floating line handy and at sunset switch over and throw a bead head prince nymph with a zebra dropper.


Makes sense. Trying to sink a streamer on floating line has largely been unsuccessful. I've gotten a few bites on retrieval but that's mostly blind luck as that type of fly fishing is my weakest. Would be great to learn another technique and can't wait for that first successful catch.



Vanilla said:


> Depending on the reel you have, you could get an extra spool lined with a sinking line for not too bad of price. I get the money part.


Was looking at extra spools today. So far the ones I've researched are nil but I have hope for the other 2. I could pilfer one of my other feels but realistically I'll need a dedicated reel or spool. I still love small stream fishing and I doubt I'd give up the set-ups for my 2 & 3 weight rods.

I seem to have an affinity for expensive hobbies, but I'm preaching to the choir there. I'll end up with a sinking line at some point, just a matter of how soon. First time home ownership has just slowed the spontaneous gear purchases down. Everything goes on a list and is prioritized. Slow and steady.

Thx folks. Feel free to keep the advice coming. Greatly appreciate the community knowledge and help.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I seem to have an affinity for expensive hobbies, ...


It's only expensive if you make it expensive.

'Nilla mentioned his Ross reel that he still uses going on 16 years. That's a nice reel, and high dollar item. But you don't need a high dollar reel to last 16 years. I have a couple Pflueger Medalist reels that were Walmart specials ($15?) that I've had for about 25 years.

The problem with golf, fly fishing, softball, RVs, ATVs, and any other hobby is that we start feeling self-conscious about our gear with other enthusiasts. It's the whole "keeping up with the Jones's" mentality. It doesn't have to be that way.

Cabelas has a fly reel right now for $29.99. Walmart has a whole selection of fly reels for under $50, and a bunch for less than $40. Search amazon for reels -- they have a whole slew of inexpensive reels. What's the risk if you spend $30 on a reel and it falls apart after a year? Combine that with a $40 (or less) sinking line, and you're set. (that's cheaper than the fuel you'll burn getting to your destination!)

You do not have to spend a ton of money. The fish really don't care if you use a Hardy vs. a Shakespeare....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

100% agree I don't need to keep up with the Joneses. "Expensive" right now is adding any additional parts to my setup. $75 is a big investment right now. 5 years ago I wouldn't have blinked but we've really changed our strategy as a single income household with dual college loans, medical bills and personalizing our first home. It's just our reality right now.

Most of my gear is affordable or hand me down as friends/family upgraded. I occasionally bought high end but only when it's on sale and that was mostly when we were dual income. But sadly, fly fishing is inherently expensive. Entry level line is still 2x as expensive as casting monofilament out of a standard reel. Just the nature of the game. We aren't poor but we have to take our time with discretionary purchases which is definitely where extra fly fishing gear lands.

And gas prices right now definitely hurt but until now I've justified fishing by bringing home trout every trip. Got spoiled this winter with luck ice fishing.

Side note, the trout we brought home from Enterprise made a tasty masala curry that will permanently find itself in our regular rotation. That and Hank Shaw's trout cakes:

https://honest-food.net/trout-cakes-recipe/


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> 'Nilla mentioned his Ross reel that he still uses going on 16 years. That's a nice reel, and high dollar item. But you don't need a high dollar reel to last 16 years. I have a couple Pflueger Medalist reels that were Walmart specials ($15?) that I've had for about 25 years.


You can absolutely find a reliable reel for less than I spent on my reel. However, I don't think $120 (at the time, they cost a little more today) for a fly reel qualifies as a "high dollar item." It's why I'm sad Lamson quit making the Konic. I use my Konic as my 8 wt reel and it has battled everything from muskies, wipers, and steel head and everything in between and it has performed flawlessly. For about $100 (depending on size you needed) you got a reel that is basically bullet proof, and it used the same conical drag system that their high end, high dollar reels have. And when you're talking about stillwater fishing, if you're going to be chasing big, strong fish, your drag matters. More on that later...



PBH said:


> The problem with golf, fly fishing, softball, RVs, ATVs, and any other hobby is that we start feeling self-conscious about our gear with other enthusiasts. It's the whole "keeping up with the Jones's" mentality. It doesn't have to be that way.


This is very true. There is no reason to buy gear just to buy it, unless money is not a factor...then knock yourself out! However, there is a purpose for certain types of gear. More on that later...



PBH said:


> Cabelas has a fly reel right now for $29.99. Walmart has a whole selection of fly reels for under $50, and a bunch for less than $40. Search amazon for reels -- they have a whole slew of inexpensive reels. * What's the risk if you spend $30 on a reel and it falls apart after a year? *


The risk is you spend $30 the next year to replace it, only to have it happen again in a year or two. And now after 5 years, you've spent as much or more as I did 16 years ago on one reel that is still going strong. I'd way rather spend $150 today and get 15 years out of something than spend $30 per year to only get two years out of the same product each time. But maybe that's just me?



PBH said:


> It's only expensive if you make it expensive.


Circling back to this comment: I agree with this entirely in principle, but in practice it has limited applicability.

You can absolutely hunt deer in t shirt, Walmart jeans, cheap tennis shoes and cheap cotton socks and still be successful. I submit you will only do that enjoyably hunting from a vehicle in mostly decent weather, however. If you're going to go out in the worst of the worst that sometimes happens during the hunting season, it is irresponsible and unsafe to do that. Now you're talking about waterproof gear that can withstand the elements and keep you safe. That costs money. A $0.99 emergency poncho just won't do it if you want to be safe. You don't have to buy $500 rain gear either, but every $30-$60 you spend here and there adds up over time, and it is now expensive even when you didn't buy any expensive gear.

The same goes for fly fishing. You can absolutely buy the cheapest breathable waders out there on the market. (You can't wet wade in January, and I still like to fish in January...) But I promise you that you will be replacing those in short order. You don't have to buy the Simms G4Z for $900. I never will. But there is absolutely a difference in the quality and durability between this gear. If you are okay spending $150 every couple years to replace cheap breathable waders, that's great. If you want some that last a lot longer, you'll have to invest more.

Same with a fly rod. Yes, you can catch fish on any rod you can cast a line out there. But don't even try to tell me that Cabelas Prestige fly rod is going to cast, perform, or feel the same as a Winston. You and I both know that simply isn't true. Do the fish care? No. Will the fisherman after a long day casting? I submit...yes.

You can absolutely catch fish on Pflueger Trion reel. You may be able to get away with catching fish on that reel for years on end. However, like I referenced above, if you are going to be chasing big, strong fish, your gear better be up to the task. If you're ever going to fish salt water, something I hope to do one day, you won't survive a day with that reel on your rod.

So while you can get by and have a lot of fun utilizing inexpensive gear, heaven knows I have done it and still do it in many cases, it's not as easy as just saying, "It's only expensive if you want to keep up with the Joneses." Backcountry is talking about a narrow application in fishing. There are 15 different narrow applications, and even if you're talking about only $60 per shot, that starts to add up, and you've never spent money on a high dollar item yet.

I always advocate that no matter what the activity you are doing, by the best gear that you can reasonably afford. I don't think anyone should spend irresponsibly or put themselves in debt over their hobbies. But whether it is your glass for hunting, you rod for fishing, or your boots for hiking, buy the best you can afford and you will be more happy than if you tried to skimp by with a cheapest thing on the market. If the cheapest thing is all one can afford, then do it and go and enjoy yourself until you can upgrade down the line, or until the cheap gear gives out and you have to replace it with another cheap piece of gear. I've been there. Most of us have.

Anyway, I'm off my soapbox on that one. Just speaking from my own experiences over years and years and years of trying to get by finding the best deals I can find.

Backcountry, I may have to try that recipe!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have some old rods and old reels that have been good. I've burned through some crappy ones where the drag gave out quickly after a year or so. 

When I was young and my wise parents made me buy all my own stuff, I got a cortland sinking line (don't worry about weight forward or anything special a double taper would be fine) and used it a ton. I would upgrade as I could afford it. I don't really buy into the thought or need for an expensive fly reel. Most of the fish around here can be fought off the reel, therefore avoiding the use or overuse of the drag. A fly reel around Utah (and any non salmon or steelhead) is a lineholder, that's about it. So don't worry about spending a ton of money on those. I have a Cabela's Prestige Plus with several spools and have had them for a long time. They work great and didn't break the bank. 

I use a sinking line a lot. I use it in rivers for steamers a lot. I use a sink tip sometimes, but find that I use the sinking line almost more than sink tip. 

I advocate for spending good money on a good floating fly line. Sinking is ok. I have an intermediate sink and they're good in situations, but for hot summer days, sinking line is the way to go. Sink, let lots of line out, wait, strip, set. Rinse. Lather. Repeat. Smile. Fish. This doesn't have to be expensive or complicated.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

backcountry said:


> 100% agree I don't need to keep up with the Joneses. "Expensive" right now is adding any additional parts to my setup. $75 is a big investment right now. 5 years ago I wouldn't have blinked but we've really changed our strategy as a single income household with dual college loans, medical bills and personalizing our first home. It's just our reality right now.
> 
> Most of my gear is affordable or hand me down as friends/family upgraded. I occasionally bought high end but only when it's on sale and that was mostly when we were dual income. But sadly, fly fishing is inherently expensive. Entry level line is still 2x as expensive as casting monofilament out of a standard reel. Just the nature of the game. We aren't poor but we have to take our time with discretionary purchases which is definitely where extra fly fishing gear lands.
> 
> ...


Interested in the masala curry recipe and how it came together with trout. Not to change the subject though.

#TOTP


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/mar/29/how-to-cook-perfect-goan-fish-curry

Adapted some but not much. I'll be playing with it over time but it's a great recipe. The trout held up well. Curious to try the variation with tamarind. It's fun being at place with cooking that I am substituting and experimenting with both confidence and tons of success.

My wife lives life at an 11 but she was blown away by this meal. This recipe is bold in flavor though. Plus, as is often the case with Indian food, the house smelled amazing for the rest of the day.

I would think it would also work with the whitefish you mentioned in the other thread. I've also enjoy cooking it up from time to time.

I'm tempted to serve it with this next time:

https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-portuguese-style-mint-rice-246199


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I always advocate that no matter what the activity you are doing, buy the best gear that you can reasonably afford.


I completely agree.

I think I know what I want for Christmas. It's time for a new reel for me, and a couple rigs for my kids. I need a couple new fly lines. Maybe time for a new rod, or two -- sounds like I need to try a Winston to see what I've been missing out on by using my Prestige for the last 15 years (seriously vanilla, how'd you know??)

...Christmas just might end up getting expensive!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla - and anyone else that wants to help out -- I think we need to make a donation and help a brother out. Let's donate a few bucks so that backcountry can get a new fly line, and maybe even a reel / spool. He's missing out on whole new world of stillwater fishing. Let's ante up and help him out.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

backcountry said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/mar/29/how-to-cook-perfect-goan-fish-curry
> 
> Adapted some but not much. I'll be playing with it over time but it's a great recipe. The trout held up well. Curious to try the variation with tamarind. It's fun being at place with cooking that I am substituting and experimenting with both confidence and tons of success.
> 
> ...


I have a few walleye and wiper fillets that would work well I'd think. Thanks for the recipe. I spend a lot of time cooking and have been experimenting with Indian foods recently.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for the consideration PBH but I'm good. No need for a donation. Living within our means is satisfying on its own even when it means I have to be patient with new experiences or gear. Gives me something to look forward to. I've been saving up for an new entry level over under or side by side shotgun for upland game for 18 months or so and I'll enjoy it all that much more for that reason alone. 

Slow and steady. And no shame in admitting I just can't afford something. In good company. Our sport has deep roots in making do with what you have. Some of my favorite memories are still tossing my grandfather's beat up poppers to bluegill on antiquated rods and reels. My wife and I lived beyond our means for plenty of time and now I'm enjoying all of the fringe benefits of living with enough.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> I have a few walleye and wiper fillets that would work well I'd think. Thanks for the recipe. I spend a lot of time cooking and have been experimenting with Indian foods recently.


My pleasure. It seems we both enjoy experimenting with our catch. My wife and friends also enjoyed this one, a much simpler but refreshing change for us:

https://thequirkandthecool.com/2014...ine-with-smoked-trout-asparagus-and-peas/amp/


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Watch Amazon. I picked up a type IV sinking line for $18 a while back. It has become my go to line in July and August. 
I'm not made of money but my dad taught me "Buy once, cry once"


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Thx for the consideration PBH but I'm good. No need for a donation. Living within our means is satisfying on its own even when it means I have to be patient with new experiences or gear. Gives me something to look forward to. I've been saving up for an new entry level over under or side by side shotgun for upland game for 18 months or so and I'll enjoy it all that much more for that reason alone.
> 
> Slow and steady. And no shame in admitting I just can't afford something. In good company. Our sport has deep roots in making do with what you have. Some of my favorite memories are still tossing my grandfather's beat up poppers to bluegill on antiquated rods and reels. My wife and I lived beyond our means for plenty of time and now I'm enjoying all of the fringe benefits of living with enough.


Backcountry, You probably know, but if you don't we've got a ton of stuff hanging around. If I'm not using it, there's no reason I can't share what I have so that someone else can enjoy. PBH, let me see what I have. I think I have a decent sinking line on an old Okuma reel in my bag.

Then you can go fishing and bring home more trout for the curry. Then momma is happy. and you're happier.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> sounds like I need to try a Winston to see what I've been missing out on


It's a sweet stick, but way out of my price range. Don't do it. Just stick to what you know and like.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> Backcountry, You probably know, but if you don't we've got a ton of stuff hanging around. If I'm not using it, there's no reason I can't share what I have so that someone else can enjoy. PBH, let me see what I have. I think I have a decent sinking line on an old Okuma reel in my bag.
> 
> Then you can go fishing and bring home more trout for the curry. Then momma is happy. and you're happier.


Caddis,

I appreciate the generous offer. It's extremely kind to share your gear with a stranger. But I'm going to pass. Maybe sometime in the future when I'm in a different place and I've gotten to know some of y'all on a personal level.

There is just too much going on right now for me to borrow in good faith. To be blunt, we are dealing with some extended family issues that have made me somewhat absent minded and forgetful when dealing with anything beyond those situations. I'm just not willing to risk being unreliable in the face of such kindness. On top of that, we lived in a way in the past that relied on such charity and we are trying to get out of that habit. I need more discipline before I start accepting such offers again. I can wait a year before buying such gear. It's better for me.

But thanks for the offer, Caddis.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We'll...

Turns out I had been building loyalty credit at Sportsman's without realizing it for the last 4 years. Between that and one of their coupons I got sinking fly line for $10-ish. Also forgot my father had gifted me a 7 weight rod and reel for future steelhead fishing (he liked buying fly fishing gear before retirement and was very generous with it during their move). It was just boxed up in an ignored pile after our last move. Never thought I'd need a 7 weight setup for Utah trout.

So....lined up the rod and reel and gave it a shot yesterday. 17.5" cutthroat hit a white zonker the first cast after barely starting the retrieve. Not a bad start to a new experience. Had hot action the next 2 hours. Slower after noon but still steady. Filled my limit and released several. Shocked at how well the 13"+ trout bent a 7 weight over. Cutthroat even took a run that allowed me to play with the drag a bit. 

Missed a few hits as the line was sinking but I'm still getting use to how they hit streamers and effective line management. 

I went Rio Mainstream Type 6 after chatting with both Rio and another company. Described my likely usage and just made sense for getting deep. Pretty specialized but it's going to be a dedicated setup for at least another couple years until I can afford to take my friends up on an offer for a cast and blast and even a private lands deer hunt. Figured I had reached the limit of multi-tasking a universal line setup and was time for a rod with specialized intentions. 

Practiced using a few surface and subsurface streamers and they worked great with the line. Can't wait to try that a different time when the fish are rising or cruising shallower. 

Heading out to camp in the Monroes sometime in the next month or so; I'm excited to try and target some healthy cutthroats. Probably hit up the Boulders in a month or so as well my wife does business travel. Will be a fun experience for the new tool.

Thx for all the advice. I guess there is a benefit to not being aware of store credit; It wasn't much but it made all the difference in the world for the gear I needed.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Go hit Manning Meadow. The cutts in there are awesome!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Definitely. Manning is the main reason for going. Been hearing about it for years and excited to finally give it a try.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Out of curiosity, PBH, do you know what year they removed the catch and release requirement for Manning?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

No. i don't.

What I do know is that they had some fish in the fish trap this year that were pretty big. It sounds like average size has been increasing...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx. Sounds like the long term management of the lake is working out. Can't complain about increasing size of cutthroat in a high mountain lake. Looking forward to a couple days up there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Good timing:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678090735949401


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Does he get tired of being filmed? Most biologist I know don't enjoy being on that side of the camera. Or maybe its the endless hazing that comes with it, who knows.

I figured they must be collecting in some window between the end of June and mid-July. Can't wait to see a new lake with healthy cutthroat.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Does he get tired of being filmed?


Hadley enjoys it. He's a rock star.

I'm waiting for the day we see Nick in a video.


----------

